# What's wrong with my Fishy!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright all of you guys have not let me down thus far! So what do you guys think this is?? I'm talking about his eyes by the way. Doesn't seem like anything is wrong with him besides this.










Im just not sure if that's normal or if something could be wrong with him.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also!! Both of them are like that. My other two cichlids look perfect.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just scuffed their eyes a bit, maybe on those rocks. It should clear up.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright thanks. I was wondering what happend but that makes since because they are in the rocks 70% of the time


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

@TheOldSalt that could be it, but it also looks like it could be pop eye. My mbuna cichlid that I had awhile back had this. Check this site for further details on diagnosis and treatment: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/popeye.php

Hope I could help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

I am thinking the same thing that it could be pop eye, if it is there is treatment for it. Use erythromycin for pop eye. Follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got home and found him dead in the rocks :/ all my other fish look fine.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

sad, sometimes there is just nothing that can be done in the time we have


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vary true it always seems stuff hits my fish like a brink and I have no time to fix it.
I did think he was a vary pretty fish though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you should always try to keep a few quality meds on hand just in case you have something pop up...
Mela-Fix
Pimafix
Aquari-Sol
Lifebearer
Metronidazole
hydrogen peroxide
Formalin
there is little else you would need .....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, so what your saying is I should buy a store lol just kidding but yea I know I should start stocking more meds so I can be preped next time. One of my community tanks just had a failed heater no idea how but it got unplugged thankfully I caught it soon but there's a ich out brake  and one thing I hate is the blue dye in the meds. Didn't relies it but I wiped my hand on my new shorts and have some ugly blue all of the ass of them.


----------

